
Why do I need a 4Ghz quadcore to run Facebook? - twapi
https://twitter.com/themikepan/status/1093035372186034176
======
minimaxir
This example is a deliberate obfuscation by Facebook to hide the "Sponsored"
element from scrapers: [https://www.propublica.org/article/facebook-blocks-ad-
transp...](https://www.propublica.org/article/facebook-blocks-ad-transparency-
tools)

> Our tool recognized ads by searching for that word. Last year, Facebook
> added invisible letters to the HTML code of the site. So, to a computer, the
> word registered as “SpSonSsoSredS.”

~~~
kevintb
Wow. Thanks for the link

------
LinuxBender
Perhaps with some tweaking to the chip-set, you could overclock to 5.5Ghz.
Another option might be to use Dynix PTX and link 16 x86 machines together as
one logical machine to render the ads. Mini-Mainframes could make a come-back.
You could also write an application to load balance the DOM's to a bunch of
VM's at AWS. Beyond that, I am out of ideas. Anyone else have any ideas to
help this person?

~~~
beezischillin
Single browser tabs don't scale up to take advantage of the maximum available
hardware on a modern computer (thankfully!). I'm not sure if it's intentional
or just some invisible browser optimisation.

Anyhow, Facebook IS extremely inefficient, the tweet just shows an example of
it. If anyone wants to see some other messed up stuff, open up a chat window
and inspect a chat bubble.

From an i7 MacBook Pro with 16 gigs of ram /safari/ to an 8 core 16 thread
Ryzen 2700X with 32 gigs of ram /chrome or ff/, nothing I have can handle
having Facebook open for a long enough period without closing and reopening
the tab every once in a while.

It's kind of insane.

The mobile apps seem to be the only somewhat performant way to access the
service. Or to opt out of any timeline features and just use the chat via
messenger.com.

~~~
pram
Twitter is kind of similar if you keep scrolling down someones giant media
list. It isn't paged so the lower you go the more it will grind to a halt.

------
noir_lord
I have the ultimate adblocker for facebook.

I deleted my account about 3 years ago.

Once I stopped cycling with a group it had no remaining utility for me so I
ditched it.

Family I communicate with via email and it's great.

------
hawkesnest
How about they just provide clean markup and directly mine cryptocurrency on
my box instead? At this point, I'd welcome that over slow performance of the
actual content and being compelled with ads.

------
am_lu
true, meh :-( i`m just using their basic mobile site,
[https://mbasic.facebook.com/](https://mbasic.facebook.com/) Main site works
on my office pc, intel quad core, lags on bedroom computer (athlon 2) an
brings my daily thinkpad x61 to a halt. not a big fan of facebook, but the
groups feature is very handy, signed up to a couple of local ones for getting
freelance work in my area.

------
YetAnotherNick
> Pretty soon, it will be faster and more efficient to just send us
> prerendered bitmaps.

I really want to do some testing in it.

~~~
Rebelgecko
It would be kinda cool for all of Facebook's client-side code to just turn
into a pair of <img> and <map> tags.

Almost geocities-esque, and it'll still work great if you don't have
Javascript enabled. Adblockers can start integrating OCR and doing image
manipulation.

~~~
XMPPwocky
Eventually, you'll just

ssh -X facebook.com

------
xyk8jic0
I get it that you hate ads, but having a handful of DOM elements to show a
word won't bump CPU usage in a measurable way.

